# My African Pygmy Hedgehog is losing 50+ quills a day



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

What is wrong with my hedgehog? He is about 2.5 years old. He had a period where he didnt eat much, his poo was runny and his bum looked swolen and sore and his tail was pointing inwards into his bum but that seems have cleared up by itself and he is eating and pooping as normal, he never lost weight and has always been round. Over the last couple of months he has been losing a large amount of quills, over 50 a day sometimes over 100. He has dry skin and have given him baths every few weeks and used flax seed oil on his skin but it doesnt seem to help. 

He does not have mites, each quill has its ball on the end of it, he does not scratch himself ever. I have brushed him whilst on a black tshirt to see if i can see anything moving on the shirt but only white specks of dry skin come off nothing else. I really don't know what's the problem!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I would take him to an exotics vet personally


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

An exotic vet's advise is better than any one that you would get on here in my opinion...


----------



## Big W (Jul 4, 2010)

Again same as every one else really and seak some expert advice.

Please let us know how he gets on though as it does sound very strange.


----------

